# People come and go. Do you miss them?



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey gang, 

Off-Topic is Off-Topic right? Hope this thread doesn't get deleted because it provokes idle chit-chat... 

anyway, I was just browsing my profile and had a quick gander at my "friends" list. Lots of amazing people in that list that I exchanged pleasantries with in their time here, but a lot of them left as fast as they appeared. 

Do you often wonder why those guys/ gals that you enjoyed conversing with left and why they didn't come back even though they seemed so enthusiastic at the time? 

It's not a big deal I know, but I do kinda mourn abrupt departures. 

I'm not sure why, but when I just realized that many of my favorite members aren't around anymore, it kinda left a void in me and I feel slightly empty and disorientated... 

Is it just me? Am I being overly sentimental? I'm not sure. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> You're right, back when I played this game called "runescape", I always used to be sad when one of my friends didn't come online within 2 weeks. That was a while ago though, right now I can't relate to anything but I know what you mean.


 
Thanks Sahid, I though I was loosing it, but others seem to share my sentiment.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes. Seeing how many profiles have been made here and searching around finding some that had many post but never seeing them makes me wonder.
Do they still cube? Are they ever gonna come back, seeing them have a higher post count than me make me think they were very active in the forum but not seeing them in any recent thread makes me think if they just said "I'm done" and not even a good bye.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean, it's happened to me. Although I'm still young, I can think of examples in my life (not on speedsolving yet tho, I'm fairly new)


----------



## mycube (Jan 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Do they still cube? Are they ever gonna come back, seeing them have a higher post count than me make me think they were very active in the forum but not seeing them in any recent thread makes me think if they just said "I'm done" and not even a good bye.


 
Some of my friends did like this.
They had no loss from one to the other day and stopped cubing. I´ve never heard sth from them again..


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe you had a bromance. Ive had some too. Dont worry, next thing you know, youll find a new buddy to talk to and stuff.


----------



## conn9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, humans are really social. One reason why many people speedcube could be that its a very small community, so you get to know everyone quite well (or because cubes are fun ). So when someone leaves, you randomly feel really sad. I feel kind of sad when my friends don't go on Xbox for a while, and I don't know why.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> *I believe you had a bromance*. Ive had some too. Dont worry, next thing you know, youll find a new buddy to talk to and stuff.


 
That's certainly a legitimate way to put Panda. I was in the army for 4 years (1999 - 2003) and maybe the sense of brother-ship that reigned there has marked me in some way. Hard to explain. A bunch of obedient drones with guns that depend on each other to survive but are friends at the same time...

EDIT

Speed Solving; the place where I can answer my own questions. How easy was that Holger? Now go to bed.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Bapao said:


> That's certainly a legitimate way to put Panda. I was in the army for 4 years (1999 - 2003) and maybe the sense of brother-ship that reigned there has marked me in some way. Hard to explain. A bunch of obedient drones with guns that depend on each other to survive but are friends at the same time...
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Speed Solving; the place where I can answer my own questions. How easy was that Holger? Now go to bed.


 
Im sure I would friend everybody that kept me from dying...
In curiosity, how old are you??


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Im sure I would friend everybody that kept me from dying...
> In curiosity, how old are you??


 
It's in my profile details, but I'm 35 years old. 16 at heart.


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2012)

I miss Lofty and Ellis, and also Woner hasn't shown his face around here so much lately, or maybe I'm just missing it, haven't talked to him in ages though.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Bapao said:


> It's in my profile details, but I'm 35 years old. 16 at heart.



Coolstuff. Back to thread topic. Friends will come and go. Cubing will stay.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Coolstuff. Back to thread topic. Friends will come and go. *Cubing will stay*.


 
Yes, I tend to linger.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't imagine not being on SS or cubing. This community is awesome, I get along with others (sometimes) I learn different things and seeing some of the things people post just make more reason to be here. Joke around with others (alot of post being deleted?)
But then again I'm really antisocial and can't get along with anyone. Mostly cause of some anger issues. But here, we all have one thing in common.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

I love how cubing is both competitive but relaxed, and we can all chat and discuss no matter what skill, and the cubers I've met at UKO last November have been some of the nicest people I've met...


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I can't imagine not being on SS or cubing. This community is awesome, I get along with others (sometimes) I learn different things and seeing some of the things people post just make more reason to be here. Joke around with others (alot of post being deleted?)
> But then again I'm really antisocial and can't get along with anyone. Mostly cause of some anger issues. But here, we all have one thing in common.


 
Awesome.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

@5BLD Holy crap. Music and Math are the only things I look forward to about school besides seeing my friends. Choir FTW! 



5BLD said:


> As for cubing, we can all chat and discuss no matter what skill, and the cubers I've met [...] have been some of the nicest people I've met...


 
Epic truth.


----------



## Owen (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll probably live and die on this forum. Don't expect me to leave anytime soon.


----------



## emolover (Jan 5, 2012)

On this forum it does not matter too much to me but when one of my newgrounds friends leaves the forum I get sad.


----------



## psj2612 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I'd not had much time in this forum but since i'd start meeting the person in many communities,
i sometimes think the thing exactly that you concerns .. 
just i make up my mind not to be such person


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know one of my friends had one of the top 5 highest posts counts at one point. Now he quite, because of a girl.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I know one of my friends had one of the top 5 highest posts counts at one point. Now he quite, because of a girl.


 
Are you sure? Who was that?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2012)

Look at his location - remember who used to post a lot near that location. [matt]


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Look at his location - remember who used to post a lot near that location. [matt]


omg was it minigoings


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Look at his location - remember who used to post a lot near that location. [matt]


 
You think I pay attention to that? XD . Did minigoings get to top 5?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm part of a high school running forum, and people leave it and join the college one once they graduate. It's weird bumping 3 or 4 year old threads with an entirely different generation of HSer you've never seen before who managed to make 8000 posts within 4 years.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 6, 2012)

In the past 2 or 3 years I've noticed some people aren't posting anymore, though I've more than likely annoyed more people than anything. In all reality I still do miss having them around, reading posts by them, and sometimes chatting with them in IRC when I had the chance etc. As time goes on it does seem more like they come and go especially around here.Cubing in general has phases for most with the last one being to quit for x reason(s) so it's hardly noticeable when you look at the others who join and begin posting just as much.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 6, 2012)

Calm down everyone... I'm still here.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Calm down everyone... I'm still here.


 
GUYS CALM DOWN AND LISTEN TO KYLOL


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 6, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Calm down everyone... I'm still here.


 
This thread is now 20% more awesome.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Bogyo  And then David stopped cubing too.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 6, 2012)

I also feel sad when I lose contact with friends.. I love my friends and try to do my best and make sure that they have good reasons to stick around. (I'm not implying that you gave your friends any reasons to leave) I believe in fate and that sometimes people just lose contact with one another, and if they are meant to be friends, contact will be made again later on in life  I also think that life is incredibly hectic and that sadly it is easy to lose contact with someone you do interact with on a regular basis.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> On this forum it does not matter too much to me but when one of my newgrounds friends leaves the forum I get sad.


 
It hits me the most on this forum because you guys are the only people on the internet that I've spent as much time with as I have. 

I get bored pretty quickly, but there's something about this place and the people here that just keeps me coming back for more. 

At first I thought that I just wasn't intelligent enough to hang out here, but EQ can be just as formidable as IQ. You're all very bright and driven, but you're also all very caring and devoted. 

We've been through ups and downs during 2011. Especially during the brief phase where the private forum was introduced. That bold move could have potentially ruined any other forum, but here, the tears were only briefly shed, and we're all back on track. 

Thanks to everybody that contributed to this thread and to all of you that took the time to read it. I wish you all a lovely weekend!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 7, 2012)

I miss Speedsolving sometimes.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> You think I pay attention to that? XD . Did minigoings get to top 5?


 
I'm almost sure he did. If not, it was at least in the top 10.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 8, 2012)

During all my life I've learnt not to miss anyone. I've known really awesome persons, but sometimes they just dissappear and you don't know a thing from them anymore (Or maybe you lost interest and/or contact over time). Just keep moving and meet new people. If you depend on others to be happy you will be facing really, really though times when they leave or when you relationship gets weaker or more difficult.


----------

